# Brasstown Bald Buster century?



## CiclismoAtl

Is this still going on? I heard about it before I actually started riding, and now I wanna do it. However, it doesn't seem to be scheduled for this year. Anyone know whassup?


----------



## CiclismoAtl

Better yet, lets list the hard mountainous rides around the Southeast for this upcoming season...also, if there are any hilly or mountainous road races as well.

So far I've signed up for:

Fouche Gap road race in Rome 

Georgia Gran Fondo

3 state 3 mountain


----------



## CiclismoAtl

Bridge to bridge and 6 gap are also a go for sure this year


----------



## NealH

A few more: Probably the best from an epic route standpoint is the Cherohala Challenge - and its plenty tough. Just an outstanding route that should be on everyone's must ride list. Also good, Assault on the Carolinas, Issaqueena's Last Ride and the Tour de Cashiers (the century is especially tough). Mountains of Misery is winner too but its already sold out - and so is Blood, Sweat & Gears. The Assault on Mt. Mitchell is a good one too but to be honest, I think the Tour de Cashiers is tougher. And don't forget the Hot Doggett 100 event. It'll make you sweat.


----------



## HikenBike

NealH said:


> A few more: Probably the best from an epic route standpoint is the Cherohala Challenge - and its plenty tough. Just an outstanding route that should be on everyone's must ride list. Also good, Assault on the Carolinas, Issaqueena's Last Ride and the Tour de Cashiers (the century is especially tough). Mountains of Misery is winner too but its already sold out - and so is Blood, Sweat & Gears. The Assault on Mt. Mitchell is a good one too but to be honest, I think the Tour de Cashiers is tougher. And don't forget the Hot Doggett 100 event. It'll make you sweat.


I've done Assault on Mt Mitchell, Tour de Cashiers, and Mountains of Misery. All three are well organized.

The only way to do Assault on Mt Mitchell is to buy a # from someone who is registered. The online registration is limited to previous year's participants and sells out within a few minutes (unless they've changed it since I rode it). The last time I tried to register online it was sold out in less than 5 minutes. I gave up trying years ago and moved on to the other rides.

Mountains of Misery in VA is brutal. The last climb is the hardest I've ever done. 

Tours de Cashiers is a great ride with beautiful NC mountains. I love that area in general. I rode the metric century and it kicked my butt. It's the only time that I've sagged in. I was not prepared for the hills and I knew that going in.

I have not ridden the official Six Gap ride in GA, but I have ridden those roads many times. I would rank Six Gap up at the top for my favorite SE mountain terrain routes.


----------



## NealH

HikenBike said:


> I've done Assault on Mt Mitchell, Tour de Cashiers, and Mountains of Misery. All three are well organized.
> 
> The only way to do Assault on Mt Mitchell is to buy a # from someone who is registered. The online registration is limited to previous year's participants and sells out within a few minutes (unless they've changed it since I rode it). The last time I tried to register online it was sold out in less than 5 minutes. I gave up trying years ago and moved on to the other rides.


The AoMM is a bit easier now. The logistics of getting your bike back down the mountain (I waited on my bike 5 hours last time I rode it) and, the heavy priority toward previous riders (members of the Freewheelers) started turning people off. So the event is not selling out quite a quick nowdays. In fact registration is still open as I write this message...although in due time it will sell out. 

I need to ride 6-Gap and will try to do it this year. I also want to ride Bridge to Bridge. Those are the two mountain rides I need to check off. 

You should try to ride the Cherohala Challenge. Its not too difficult all things considered but it is a really unique route. The only time its reasonably safe to ride the Tail of the Dragon is during this event. And the short trek on top of the Skyway provides stunning vistas. 

One of the challenges of TdC is that it occurs relatively early in the season. Many people are not ready. I believe only 60-70% of the century riders finish the route. Those that don't finish usually bail out on a short cut and finish with about 80 miles. But I agree that area is a beautiful mountain area. I am hoping to live up that way soon (I retire in April). 

BS&G has the Snake Mountain climb and the last mile of it is painful. Steeper than Salt Pond Mtn on MoM. But it occurs earlier in the route and Snake is not as long. This event also sells out in a heart beat. Salt Pond remains the toughest I've climbed too.

Mountain Mama out of Monterey VA is a nice event too. That part of the Shenandoah is absolute gorgeous.


----------



## VinPaysDoc

*Assault on Mt. Mitchell* The toughest 100 mile (or thereabouts) Century I've ridden. The logistics involved require a bit of thought since the ride starts in Spartanburg and ends atop Mitchell. If not for the logistical PITA I'd ride this one each year. The last 30 miles is pure climbing. 

*Mountains of Misery* The only double metric I've ridden in the area. Let me tell you, the Mountain Lake climb sucks after 119 miles and three mountains. Worse still after 149 miles and 5 mountains (6 of us missed a turn in 2006). It's a party at the end with a great family atmosphere. You only get the shirt if you cross the line. The ride finishes in close proximity to the start. The double metric course is gorgeous. One of the mountains looks more like a narrow European climb. If you want to challenge yourself for endurance this is a good one to do. Besides, who doesn't want to go into Blacksburg and see a bunch of plastic hokeys painted in various schemes on every corner?

*The Bridge* - Formerly 'Bridge to Bridge'. The only day you can ride a road bike on Grandfather Mountain. Another logistical problem since you start in Lenoir and finish on top of Grandfather. This one is worth it to me and we do this yearly. The final climb had about 30 yards of a 20% grade. That's tough for most folks at the end of a century. There are riders and family waiting/watching at the finish as you wonder whether you'll be able to turn the cranks or end up pulling an Arte Johnson in front of them. Don't give up!

*Blood, Sweat, and Gears* - This one may be the best organized (with the exception of the server crashes at sign up the past two years). This route starts and ends in Valle Crucis, making it wonderful from a logistical standpoint. The route is challenging with descents of Snake Mountain and George's Gap allowing everyone to push their pucker factor to the limit. A scenic mountain century that is easy to love, if not to ride.

I've done 6 Gap. Was tempted to take a detour to Brasstown Bald when I saw the sign. Regretting still that I didn't.

Did Mountain Mama once. Don't remember much about it except I got there late and didn't close the skewer tight on the rear. That made for some interesting shifting until I figured it out. It could have ended much worse.

I have done Blue Ridge Brutal. Long ago. Three top mountain was the main climb there.


----------



## cyclingsivells

Can anyone compare Tour de Cashiers and Assault on Mount Mitchell, please? I've done AOMM and want to do Cashiers. Can you register the day of the ride? Is there a limit to the number of riders they allow? I didn't see this on their website.


----------



## BikeWNC

cyclingsivells said:


> Can anyone compare Tour de Cashiers and Assault on Mount Mitchell, please? I've done AOMM and want to do Cashiers. Can you register the day of the ride? Is there a limit to the number of riders they allow? I didn't see this on their website.


Well, for one, the AoMM is a point to point ride while the TdC is a loop. That in itself shortens the day. I've done both rides many times. One of the advantages to the AoMM is on the way to Marion it is easy to ride in a group or paceline which can save some energy. At the TdC there are only a few places where a paceline is possible one is at the start. After that the climbs break up all but the strongest riders. 

The grades on the TdC are steeper. Both rides have a similar amount of climbing with Cashiers probably edging Mitchell by 500-600'. I think the rides are different though in that once you start the climb out of Marion, you settle in for the next 26 miles. At the TdC, you ascend and descend steep climbs several times at grades over 10% in places for extended periods. The best times are faster at Mitchell, which might not mean much, but the group does get to Marion pretty fast. 

You can register the day of the ride, ASAIK. At least you could in the past. As Neal mentioned above, it is possible to cut out one of the climbs and finish with 80 miles if you are not having a good day though the shortcut isn't easy either. It's a great ride. The metric is also a great option and it isn't a cakewalk either with 7300' of climbing. Hope you can make it!


----------



## cyclingsivells

Thanks. That's what I was looking for. I couldn't find much info on Tour de Cashiers. Just wanting to know what to expect. The climbing I knew was a given. Unless I have a mechanical issue I will be ok. I've done many mountain events. When you don't know what to expect you sort of have to pace yourself. I'm doing TdC with a guy who has a top 20 finish at Mitchell, a top ten finish at Six Gap and a top five at Cheaha so I will be in a world of hurt.


----------



## BikeWNC

cyclingsivells said:


> Thanks. That's what I was looking for. I couldn't find much info on Tour de Cashiers. Just wanting to know what to expect. The climbing I knew was a given. Unless I have a mechanical issue I will be ok. I've done many mountain events. When you don't know what to expect you sort of have to pace yourself. I'm doing TdC with a guy who has a top 20 finish at Mitchell, a top ten finish at Six Gap and a top five at Cheaha so I will be in a world of hurt.


You'll do fine. The TdC doesn't get the huge number of riders the other rides do which is unfortunate but good in a way. I remembered after I posted that the century course was made easier last year by taking out the Charlies Ck climbs. Not sure that affected the total gain all that much but it did substitute less severe grades on Tanassee Ck. Losing 15-18% for 7% sounds like a win to me! Let's hope for great weather.


----------

